# Large Pic Observation



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

I noticed that if you upload a large pic (in data size, not pixel size) it takes a bit to load which I would expect.

Is there an optimum size / dimension for pics for the new forum software?


----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> I noticed that if you upload a large pic (in data size, not pixel size) it takes a bit to load which I would expect.
> 
> Is there an optimum size / dimension for pics for the new forum software?


Here's a quickie. 1024x768


----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)




----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)

sorry! Double post


----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)

Well, that took forever too upload
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm thinkin' 640x480 would be a good size.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 26, 2010)

640x480 is normally the size to post in forums, some will post 800x600 or larger as you did. I posted a 4000x3000 picture as a test, it took 30-40 seconds to upload (with high speed cable access).  It appears that the new forum automatically resizes photos to fit, so the only issues will be the upload and download speeds. I like the quality of the photos my camera takes at 12MP so I'll probably resize before I post, although I will also take some at 5 and 8 MP to check quality and upload speed.


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2010)

You are correct in that the image is sized to fit by this platform. I think longterm, it will simplfy things.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Almost all digital images are accepted from a size perspective, but you're right, larger ones will take a bit longer to upload.  As Ak1 mentioned, 640x480 is definitely a good size and you could even go a bit larger.


----------

